# What is the biggest red you have...



## .NET Programmer (Mar 10, 2005)

What is the biggest red you have seen caught?

This is one my friend caught 6 years ago:

50"


----------



## nutnu (Aug 2, 2005)

this one right here(44")...caught by my brother from a kayak on 7/30/05 at crystal beach


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

*50" Red*

This is the biggest one from our boat. It was 50" back in 1998. The guy on the left caught it, and he weighed 265 then. The guy on the right was 285. That may put things a little more in perspective. I weighed it on a digital scale and it was 40 pounds, but I am not sure if that was accurate or not.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Dont have a pic of the biggest Ive seen, but here's my personal best. 40" red taken at Sea Rim in late May of this year. Walgreens screwed up the processing, thats why the color is off. And it was a self pic, thats why my head is missing. lol. Set the timer and put the camera on my tailgate. Oh well, at least I got the fish in the pic.


----------



## salty4416 (Jan 6, 2005)

54" no camera that sucks. on bass rod and reel 20 lb trilene big game. 1999 in port oconnor


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Alina's 43" Red


----------



## chapel (Apr 29, 2005)

My wife caught a 46" at H.I. this last Saturday night. She's only 5'1" and she







could barely hold it up for the pictures.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

salty4416, good job. I know that was a good fight. Mine was also caught on 20 lb. big game.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

*Biggest Redfish*

One late night about 7 years ago I was fishing off Bob Hall Pier catching bull red after bull red from 35 to 50 inches. The guy next to me caught one that measured 61". I was amazed! This red was so old and faded with sea lice all over his tail. To top it off this guy ended up keeping the red and said he was taking it home for dinner...YUK!!!!!!!!!!!! I wonder how much it would have weighed??????????


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Sponge said:


> One late night about 7 years ago I was fishing off Bob Hall Pier catching bull red after bull red from 35 to 50 inches. The guy next to me caught one that measured 61". I was amazed! This red was so old and faded with sea lice all over his tail. To top it off this guy ended up keeping the red and said he was taking it home for dinner...YUK!!!!!!!!!!!! I wonder how much it would have weighed??????????


Could have been a state record. Thats a monster for sure.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

*A big one from the seawall*

I guess this is the most recent and maybe biggest Bull Red I've caught , last Bull Red season.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

*redfish*

Redfishr what was the inches and weight on that bad boy?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Sponge said:


> Redfishr what was the inches and weight on that bad boy?


Have no idea, caught it , took a pic, let it go. It put up a hell of a fight though.


----------



## nutnu (Aug 2, 2005)

the record (as of 5/27/05) for the gulf of mexico is 54.25 inches and 59.5 pounds. caught off of the sabine jetty on 1/30/00 by Artie Longron with rod & reel.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

*seawall red*



Redfishr said:


> I guess this is the most recent and maybe biggest Bull Red I've caught , last Bull Red season.


I laugh everytime i see that pic because it just doens't make sense..... Didn't you catch like 10 of them last year when the tide was way up?

As long as you're not catching them from the Wal-Mart parking lot we're in good shape! Hahahaha.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

43" is my PB. I have landed several over 40 on 10 lb test on trout tackle and thats a hoot.


----------



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

Im not trying to be a topper here, but I caught a red fish back when you could not keep anything over 28 inches that went 57 inches long. The red fish was caught at night in Pas cavallo {sp} out for POC. I checked the books and realized the fish I had caught could have been a state record. We were fishing for sharks chumming cut pieces of bait behind the boat. The red fish hit a large Ribbon fish on a stainless 3 hook leader. The fish was released.


----------



## nutnu (Aug 2, 2005)

we released ours...ONLY because it costs WAY too much to mount it, not that it wasn't worth it, we just don't have 600 bux layin around


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

*World Record Redfish*

I found this on the internet. Supposedly it's the world record redfish of 94 pounds caught on the east coast.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

my personal best is 48" caught of High Island last year ill lok around for the pic


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Brian 
Thats Hurricane wall fishing at its best.
Hope to do it again this yr if the tide gets high enough.
Really I plan to do it even if the tide aint all that high.
Its real easy fishin. No sand , no pier pass.
We need some more of that artic ice to melt to raise the level a little more.


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

my personal best was around 40#, and the picture is not good enough to tell much about it. a friend, frank vance, that same night caught one that was est. around 55# back in august of 92. this guy is as almost as big as big lou, sothe fish does not look all that big.


----------



## surf (Apr 25, 2005)

The biggest I've caught in length was 44",didn't have a scale for that one. 2 weeks ago I caught a 42" that weighed 40 lbs.. All were caught at Johnson Bayou Louisiana.


----------



## TieOneOn (Jun 15, 2005)

Here is my biggest. This one was caught on the PINS and was 44" .


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

This is my friend and his first first red. I think it was around 70+ inches.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm full of sh__! He used photo shop before he sent the pic to me. That red was only about 30 inches.


----------



## armyairborne (Jul 21, 2004)

*55 Inches at the Port Aransas Jetties*

This Red was 55 inches caught in October 2004 and took 25 minutes to reel in and net!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

All really good fish guys.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

*A 4 Foot Baby*

Biggest measured was 48 inches ... a baby. 

I don't remember the length, Josh, but one you caught in January was pretty good size ...


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Keep'um comin guys........


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

*Fat Bull*

Here's a pic of my sister with the Fatest red I have ever seen.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

My dad caught one 54" off of Meacoms Pier one night about 6 or 7 years ago. That is the biggest one i have ever seen.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

The pic on the left is my personal best - a 42 1/4" Red caught in June of this year in the Bolivar surf. Didn't have a scale handy to weigh em but i'd have to say he was between 30-35 lbs.

The other picture on the right is of my cousin and his red that he caught the same day. We didn't take measurements on his but it was around the same size as the one I caught. It was a personal best for him as well.

By the way i've always heard that redfish never lose their spots, yet I've never seen a picture of a bull red with several spots. I've caught my share of smaller reds with 4 or more spots (once caught one with 9) so is having more spots a disadvantage for a wild redfish or what? If anyone could explain this (or if anyone had a picture of a bull red with a lot of spots) i'd appreciate it.


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Best Red*

49 inches - 51 pounds - December 2nd, 2004 - best so far.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I caught a 52 incher back in the eitghties on Surdside Beach. I have a picture but the scanner is not working.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Troutfisch said:


> The pic on the left is my personal best - a 42 1/4" Red caught in June of this year in the Bolivar surf. Didn't have a scale handy to weigh em but i'd have to say he was between 30-35 lbs.
> 
> The other picture on the right is of my cousin and his red that he caught the same day. We didn't take measurements on his but it was around the same size as the one I caught. It was a personal best for him as well.
> 
> By the way i've always heard that redfish never lose their spots, yet I've never seen a picture of a bull red with several spots. I've caught my share of smaller reds with 4 or more spots (once caught one with 9) so is having more spots a disadvantage for a wild redfish or what? If anyone could explain this (or if anyone had a picture of a bull red with a lot of spots) i'd appreciate it.


Far as I know they dont change, kinda like a finger print. But that is speculation on my part, BUT
I've caught many Bull Reds with multiple spots and one with over a 100 on both sides.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Surfrunner 
When ever you can catch a Bull Red over 50 inches, you've gone into another relm of Class status.
Those are monster redfish for the GULF.
I may have to start measuring mine.


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Sorry, no specs on this one. Caught it a few hundred yards off the Freeport jetties.


----------



## bull shark catcher (Aug 25, 2004)

the miggest i have cayght is a 52 incher


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Wade fishing at the Chandeleur's in `84, I caught several that were 50"+

Started out with a plug that had 2 x treble hooks.

Switched to a big spoon with a treble hook.

After a few more of these hog's, I cut off the treble and put on a single, barbless hook and life was much easier. 

It was literally "every cast" fishing that trip...

The biggest one was longer than I was tall, I was 15 yrs old at the time and just shy of 5' tall. I know a bunch of them weighed over 50# and it took HOURS every night to clean the four man limit. We went thru 3-4 new electric fillet knives that trip. 

Great memories of Tony Vetrano's houseboat. I've yet to meet a tougher man or one I'd admire more. Tony was a glider pilot in WWII, shot down & eventually escaped from prison camp, walking across Europe. He had that "quiet strength" about him and I'm lucky to have known him. 

Thanks for the thread, always nice to have a reason to remember those we admire & respect.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

*Here is my best.,..*

44"
Matagorda
Not sure on weight


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

*Helps.. when I get the picture right*

Now it attached.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

*50 inches and fat*

Caught it three weeks ago at the pass. We caught one other that was same length, but less girth (goofy pic).

Mike


----------



## jbethard (May 2, 2005)

My biggest, 44" off the jetties, I am 275 # in the pic, to put the fish in perspective. Caught on 12 lb test, with a 30 lb leader.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

My wifes first bull


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey that looks like a rod I built, Capsized.
Nice Red............


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Yea I think I saw it last at your sisters house.


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

Here's my biggest. 46 inches...caught at High Island in summer 2004.


----------



## screename (Aug 8, 2005)

Dirty pelican Dec 04....it was 34 degrees and one of the best fishing days ive ever had.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

A reel diehard, screename.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

*Night Bull*

Here was a pretty Big Bull Red I got one night down at the Pass.
He's really long as well , from my shoulders to my ankle.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

This is my Sons 41 inch Red. At 9 years old.

BrianT


----------



## hogginhank (Aug 9, 2005)

Here is a 41" red I caught out of Port O'Conner last month


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

*Best drum, best day*

Big Red I caught at SLP. A day at the beach with the kids. Not the longest fish I caught, but it was a fatty. Look at my son's face. He's thinking that fish could eat his whole head!

One of the best days of my life. My wife, daughter, son - and a giant red drum. Later in the day my son shows me his million dollar arm. Gonna use it to by ol' Dad a beach house one day!


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

48" here, but have seen one around 50" caught. I have caught several from 36" up in the flats. Actually, the 48" came from the skinny water, well a channel leading into a flat.


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

*my biggest red*

i caught this 40 in. red on matagorda peir using sand trout


----------

